
The ‘balance of nature’ is an enduring concept. But it’s wrong - elorant
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/global-warming/balance-of-nature-explained/
======
pimmen
Dynamic systems are hard, but it is important that people are at least aware
of them.

For example, market balances. They will probably not last either, habits and
technology and become catalysts for change in the market. This I think people
can grok, and on a very abstract level, the same happens in ecological systems
where species and environments change and upsets the previous order.

